# Does paint color affect value



## cy***uy (Sep 8, 2009)

Trying to decide on a paint color and how it will affect the value. I have a 69 GTO convertible original color is Midnight Green, Parchment top and interior. The previous owner had a custom Blue Velour interior put in it (to nice to remove and won't stick to your skin) that was done very professionally so I am going to stick with a blue exterior.

My concern is if I go away from factory color say a candy apple or some other modern color will I be adversely affecting the overall value of the vehicle greatly?

Also does anyone know what the original paint code/color is for the hood scoops?

Thanks


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If you're painting it to sell, then I would go to the original color. If you are painting it to keep and drive forever, then paint it the color you like.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Ever hear of "resale red"?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

How about "Buy me Black"


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

If it has a blue interior, check out this link, I want to paint mine this color. This car went to barrett Jackson, just some drool material. I am talking to the body shop about doing some stripes like this on mine for the judge stripes. I like the hot rod black spoiler.
Butler Performance and OverHaulin'


----------



## heyman (Jan 15, 2010)

as far as original value, allready has a custom interior, sooooooo, sure can't paint it green, with blue gut, white, blue, maybe black, White would be my choice, be surprize how many people like white, and would look right with blue gut, just saying


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Original is worth the $$$. That said, if it's a keeper, do what you want. Me, I'd change out the seat covers to Parchment and keep the Midnight Green paint. It's a cool color. IMO, NO shade of green would look right with a blue interior. You COULD paint it '65-'66 Blue Charcoal. That would look pretty slick!


----------



## CTCarGuy (Nov 17, 2009)

As a professional certified vehicle appraiser, I can state that color DOES effect value .. both up and down. If you are going to keep it a long time, make it whatever color you want. If you may sell it in the not to distant future, stick with a correct factory color. Even some factory colors effect value. For example, my Corinthian Bronze '71 will bring less money than most of the other colors. Look at the top auctions.. how many brown cars do you see? Brown (and the bronze looks brown is anything but strong sunlight) is the least desirable color of them all even if it has a nice metallic sheen. 1971 GM red is safe as is black. With other colors, it really is up to the buyer's preference. There is a dark blue that is correct for 1971 Pontiacs but not correct for a GTO. Since my car has mods, the color is not critical, that will be the color after the car completes the Hot Rod Power Tour in June.

Larry in CT
1971 GTO


----------



## GTO JOHN (Dec 11, 2008)

I see your in North Branch, MN. I saw a blue 69 GTO vert advertised on craigslist up in Cambridge that was supposed to be a Ram Air III car. That car was blue with a custom interior if I recall correctly. Could this be the same car?

IF it is the Ram Air III car then definetly go back to original colors and swap the interior back to stock. 

Since you asked about value, then the possibility of resale exists. Definetly return the car to stock colors.


----------



## cy***uy (Sep 8, 2009)

GTO John funny how things come full circle, No this car was never on Craigslist, but I would bet a beer I spoke with you about a part I am looking for Center air duct and center air vent. It is a new Mexico car that was moved up to Wisconsin a couple of years ago and I picked it up over there. The car is near Cambridge now getting the body work done.

Any way if you have the air duct I am still interested, thanks all for the reply's


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

cy***uy said:


> The car is near Cambridge now getting the body work done.





GTO JOHN said:


> I saw a blue 69 GTO vert advertised on craigslist up in Cambridge that was supposed to be a Ram Air III car. That car was blue with a custom interior if I recall correctly. Could this be the same car?.


1 + 1 = hmmm. May be the body shop trying to pull a quick one..


----------



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm trying to decide on this myself. I'm planning on a repaint on my '64. It was originally code D Silvermist Grey. Currently it's Gulfstream Aqua. But I really like the look of a red GTO. Although I'd love to have the car in red, I feel I should be bringing it to original color given how expensive this all is and to retain future value. Still haven't decided what to do..Although I heard as long as you choose a true factory color for that given year you will retain it's value.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Not another red '64 GTO!!!! Just my opinion, and has nothing to do with your choice. I would keep it original color, since it's a cool (and currently, contemporary...look at all the cars that are silver and grey these days)--color. There is an early Pontiac color, you see it on the '60's and '61's...it's called "Coronado Red". Kind of a garnet red metallic. That would be a trick color for a '64 GTO, (again, in MY opinion...I find bright red cars boring and common now that I'm an old guy. I re-did my first really nice GTO in bright red!, at the age of 21....tastes change. Choosing a correct factory color (but not the one the car was originally) will not help the value at all. It will hurt it. Any deviation from factory original is detrimental to value these days. Paint it Silvermist!!!


----------



## Jeff's Classics (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm struggling with this color question for my '68. It was originally Verdoro Green with Parchment interior. A nice combination that I would be happy with...except now it's black on black and looks really cool! I'm not planning a repaint for at least 3-4 years, but I like to plan ahead, and I can't decide if I want to keep it black or return it to original. I've always preferred black interiors, even converted my Javelin from a maroon interior to black when I was 18. My Corvette has a black deluxe interior...would it kill me to have one light colored interior? I think I need to take a good look at a Parchment interior next time I'm at a car show to decide. Same with the Verdoro Green paint. I'm planning to keep the GTO til I can't drive anymore, so value doesn't matter to me. Dunno...still time to decide.
Jeff


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I changed my '67 convertible from signet gold/gold interior to burgundy/parchment interior in 1993 and the car looks much sharper, IMO. Yeah, it's worth less $$$, but I've been driving it since 1983, and have no plans to sell it. Decisions, decisions.......FWIW, Verdoro green/parchment would look very, very sharp. If my '67 had been Verdoro green originally (available as special order that year), I would have left it alone. But Signet gold? Nah.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Verdoro green you say, hmmmmmm. Mine was originally parchment interior but was changed to black b/4 I bought it...


----------



## sixeightGTO (Jan 25, 2010)

I can tell red is not a popular color among this group. What do you do when the car was originally red? My real dilemma is whether to keep the white vinyl top. Everyone seems to agree that the factory color retains the highest value. But what I was wondering by how much?


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

My favorite colors are red and black, black requires a perfect body and too much work to keep it looking perfect. So, I painted my car red, but it was red before, so I kept it. Resale red means that you'll get good money in that color. I've heard of car shows having trophies for best non-red car. Paint is a big investment, do what you want, if original color is right for you, do it, if you want a diferent or custom paint job, go for it. It's your car first, investment second.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Unless it's something "special" i.e. ram air car and you plan to keep the velour interior, definately stay with a color that will compliment it. I had an 88 IROC painted in 09 Corvette Jetstream Blue metallic and the color is stunning. I would also keep the Parchment roof to break up the blue. As mentioned, White may be nice but I don't care for stark white. I DO like the GM family of pearlescent whites.

Duh, just noticed this is a 3 month old thread. The car may be painted by now....


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

You're good Mitch. Another guy jumped in yesterday and asked the same question as the OP. Actually, a couple of guys....


----------

